# How many grinders?



## scots_flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

So I currently have a Mignon which I'm using with my near-new Veloce lever machine. I also have a little porlex hand grinder which I use predominantly at my day job or when working away along with my Aeropress. I'm in the fortunate position that I have a Mythos coming my way in the next two - three weeks to 'replace' my Mignon...... something of an upgrade!

So my question really is - how many grinders makes sense? My instinct is to sell the Mignon on to soften the blow of shelling out savings which took years to accumulate. But is this short sighted? Apart from pure laziness is there a good reason to have a second grinder around?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

If you want to be able to easily switch between two different beans, eg normal and decaf, it might be worth having two about. If not, I'd say no. The Mythos will out perform the Mignon, and you should be able to get a good price for the Mignon as they are popular entry-level grinders here.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've got 4 Grinders

Mazzer Super Jolly

Baratza Maestro plus

Krups GVX2

Porlex

In fairness I've not used the Krupps for 2 years but I have lent it to people who have started out getting into brewed coffee.

I tend to use the Baratza for brewed at work and the SJ for espresso at home. Porlex is an excellent piece of kit and use it when I'm away.

For the money I'd get for the Krupps I can't see me parting with it.


----------



## scots_flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

4 grinders! I suppose I could keep the Mignon at work, I like the idea although I think the porlex produces at least as good a grind....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You are the only person who can honestly say if you need more than 1 grinder. If you have any desire to get into brewed when at home then I'd be tempted to keep the Mignon just for that.

Only 3 for me though









Mythos for espresso

Hausgrind for brewed at home

Hario slim for brewed at work, camping, bikepacking and hols.

They all get used regularly


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I could probably get away with 2 SJ and Porlex, but the Baratza does produce a really good grind for brewed.


----------



## peterpan (Sep 25, 2014)

One Zassenhause manual grinder at the moment. Dreaming of an HG one but more realistically buying a used SJ in the near future.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

EK43

Job done


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

If you like to change and taste different beans, have a decaf available and do brew then the sweet spot is four: Espresso, Guest Espresso, Decaf, Brew. Of course this is madness and overkill but this is a mad hobby anyway







. The only option to decrease that number is the EK43 which supposedly is very easy to adjust and also can produce excellent result from espresso to french press. Of course some people prefer the big conicals to the EK43 for espresso and also there is a rumour that the EK is not so good with dark beans.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> EK43
> 
> Job done


It's a bugger carrying it to work every day for the aeropress or finding somewhere to plug it in when you go camping though


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

On the plus side, at 2hp you can attach wheels to it and use it as a wee moped


----------



## scots_flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

A 'hobby?' ......you're not suggesting we don't need all this stuff I hope. I am warming to the idea of keeping the Mignon at work, perhaps I'll have a wee trial for a couple of weeks.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

scots_flyer said:


> A 'hobby?' ......you're not suggesting we don't need all this stuff I hope.


Do we really need them?


----------

